# mplayer plugin



## ccc (Aug 13, 2009)

hi

Howto install mplayer plugin for native seamonkey on freeBSD 7.2?


----------



## ccc (Aug 13, 2009)

I've found:
	
	



```
# portinstall www/mplayer-plugin
```


----------



## hydra (Aug 15, 2009)

Would be nice to mark it solved...


----------

